

Worldwide activity on deviantART in real time with HTML5 - kemayo
http://world.deviantart.com/

======
kemayo
Really we wrote it a year ago, but it sat around with a horrible performance
bug until I had time to look at it earlier this week.

One of those amusing "oh, there's a node pool but we're never putting nodes
back into it..." moments.

